# Politik



## dalai (25. Oktober 2007)

Die schweizerische Partei Svp ( schweizerische Volkspartei) hat vor einigen Wochen eine Wahlkampagne mit diesem rassistischen Bild gemacht. Für die Wahlen in der Schweiz ( diese waren am 21. Oktober) haben sie überall solche Bilder aufgehängt.:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Es zeigt 3 Weisse Schafe die ein schwarzes Schaf aus dem Land kicken. Das schwarze Schaf sollte einen Kriminellen Ausländer darstellen, der aus dem Land gewiesen wird. Das Schaf ist schwarz wie wahrscheinlich die Ausländer, die ausgeschaft werden sollen. Wahrscheinlich will die Svp damit andeuten, dass 80% der Gewalttaten von Ausländer gemacht werden ( was nicht stimmt) und das man einen Hass auf Ausländer (insbesondere Schwarze) haben soll. 
Die Links-Liberalen Parteien der Schweiz und die Eu kritisierten die Kampagne, doch die Svp machte ein Spiel dazu auf ihrer Website, in dem man Ausländer, Richter und Grüne rauskicken kann.  Ich finde das unerhört und möchte gerne eure Meinung ( besonders die der Deutschen) hören.
 Meine Meinung:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Anti SVP  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## K0l0ss (25. Oktober 2007)

Ich denke, dass das auf jeden Fall rassistisch ist.


----------



## Besieger (25. Oktober 2007)

is ansichtssache, in meinen Augen erkenn ich kein Rassismus. Bin Deutscher aber find des Konzept der SVP generell net schlecht

MfG Besieger


----------



## Lucyana (25. Oktober 2007)

Wie schon gesagt soll es sich bei dem schwarzen Schaf um einen Kriminellen Ausländer handeln. Es ist zwar nicht ganz gut ihn aus dem land zu verbannen aber ich glaube das das einfach ein Blödes plakat ist, wo die Designer nicht wirklich überlegt haben. Es kann aber auch nur eine etwas misslungene Werbekampangne sein.

Ein schwarzes Schaf kann ja auch ein Mensch sein, der sich duch kriminelle oder sogar rasistische Äußerungen oder Verhaltensweisen von der normalen Befölkerung abhebt. Es ist in diesem fall auch klar das kein Land solche Leute (Nicht bezogen auf Hautfarbe oder Nationalität) bei sich haben will.

Dennoch ist auch wieder zu beachten, dass so ein Plakat von einer Partei kommt, die "Schweizerische Volkspartei" heißt. Es kann ja sein, das diese genannte Partei die gleichen Absichten hat wie eine "normale" Partei, die weniger aufseheneregende Plakate hat.


----------



## Jácks (25. Oktober 2007)

Ja moin,
bin auch deutscher,
aber ich finde dieses Plakat rassistisch,
wenn es so gemeint ist das die"schwarzen"schafe ausländer seien sollen,
denn ich finde  abschiebung auch ungerrecht,wenn man einmal in einem land ist,
sollte man dort auch bleiben dürfen!Dieses Plakat ist der letzte Schrott,wenn Verbrecher damit gemeint sind ist es zwar nicht rassistisch,aber denoch unütz,denn wofür gibts gefängnise 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




LG Jàcks


----------



## Slit of Arthas (25. Oktober 2007)

Eine Quellenangabe zu dieser These:
"Das schwarze Schaf sollte einen Kriminellen Ausländer darstellen, der aus dem Land gewiesen wird. Das Schaf ist schwarz wie wahrscheinlich die Ausländer, die ausgeschaft werden sollen. Wahrscheinlich will die Svp damit andeuten, dass 80% der Gewalttaten von Ausländer gemacht werden"
wäre sehr nett.
Ansonsten glaube ich nämlich nicht, dass eine Partei bewusst so ein Plakat designed.
Entsprechend sollte man es auch nicht so verstehen.


----------



## x3n0n (25. Oktober 2007)

Diese "Partei" hat ein Flash-Game dazu online gestellt, in dem es darum geht Ausländischen-Einwanderern das Visum wegzunehmen... Die Ansichten dieser Partei sind in diesem Spiel sehr krass offengelegt, ich verlinke es nicht, es steht direkt auf der Seite, der Link ist weiter oben... 

In dem Spiel muss man herunterfallende Visen greifenden (Ausländischen!) Händen wegschnappen, ab und zu kommt ein Richter vorbei den man aus dem Bild kicken muss, und ab und an einer von einer "grünen" Partei, mit dem man das selbige macht... 
Und das ganze war nur das erste! Level.

Was ich mir gut vorstellen kann ist das die HP dieser "Partei" gehackt wurde, wobei diese stark rassistischen Inhalte dann schon längst entfernt worden wären, von daher glaube ich es war definitiv Absicht und ist daher als ausländerfeindliche Kampagne anzusehen.

So long...


----------



## Noxiel (25. Oktober 2007)

Oh die rechtskonservative SVP sieht sich nicht nur in diesem Wahlkampf dem steten Vorwurd des rechtsextremismus ausgesetzt. Es heißt die Partie schürt Fremdenhass und Ängste vor dem ausländischen Arbeitnehmer, der dem schweizer Staatsbürger Arbeitsplätze nimmt. 

Das Plakat ist da nur neuer Höhepunkt, die Spitze des Eisberges wenn man so will. Offiziel kommt aus der SVP-Zentrale natürlich der Einwand, dass das "schwarze Schaf" eine Redewendung sei und nicht auf dunkelhäutige Menschen abziele.

Umso interessanter ist es aber, das Doudou Diené, seines Zeichens UN-Sonderberichterstatter zu Rassismus, Xenophobie und Fremdenhass die Abnahme des Plakates gefordert hatte, da es Zitat: "Rassen- und Religionshass provoziere".


----------



## x3n0n (26. Oktober 2007)

> [...]zu Rassismus, Xenophobie und Fremdenhass die[...]



Xenowat? Ich bin ganz lieb 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tikume (26. Oktober 2007)

Spiegel Artikel zu dem Thema.

Nicht umsonst hat die NPD das Plakat schon eifrig kopiert.


----------



## Jester~ (26. Oktober 2007)

Besieger schrieb:


> is ansichtssache, in meinen Augen erkenn ich kein Rassismus. Bin Deutscher aber find des Konzept der SVP generell net schlecht
> 
> MfG Besieger



dito


----------



## Qonix (26. Oktober 2007)

ich bin Schweizer und ich muss sagen, obwohl ich mich kaum für Politik interessiere, bin ich doch schon eher für die SVP. denn bei uns ist es so das man sich abends kaum noch aus dem Haus trauen kann ohne das man entweder doof angemacht wird oder gleich verprügelt und die polizei hat selbt auch angst  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 . das heist jetzt aber nicht, dass ich gegen alle ausländer bin. ich habe viel gute freunde die ausländer sind. aber wie das PLakat zeigt sollte man die "schwarzen Schafe" ausschaffen. und den vorschlag das wenn ein kind immer wieder durch gewalt oder so auffällt gleich die ganze familie abgeschafft wird kann ich nur sagen: JA.

ich habe schon oft gesagt: ein paar ar***lö**** würde ich gerne selbst mit einem "tritt in den arsch" über die grenze schicken

und ich bin wohl nicht ger einzige der das so findet, denn die SVP übernimmt immer mehr die oberhand


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (26. Oktober 2007)

@Qonix das das überall in der schweiz so zugeht kann ich mir irgendwie nich wirklich vorstellen... hört sich sehr nach übelster angstmache an.


----------



## Qonix (26. Oktober 2007)

ichbinnichtschuld schrieb:


> @Qonix das das überall in der schweiz so zugeht kann ich mir irgendwie nich wirklich vorstellen... hört sich sehr nach übelster angstmache an.


nicht wirklich überall ist es so aber es werden immer mehr orte und bei denen die es schon lange haben, wird es immer schlimmer


----------



## Besieger (26. Oktober 2007)

@ Oonix, is in Stuttgart genauso bzw in den meisten seiner Vororten. Gibt Gegenden die sollte man nach 22 Uhr besser nich mehr besuchen als 'normaler' Deutscher. Für die werten Herren in Stuttgart gibts diese Probleme natürlich nich schliesslich is das ja hier Deutschland und nicht die USA. Was ich damit sagen will: 1. Deutschland ist kein Einwanderungsland , es war nie eins und es wird auch nie eins werden. 2. Ich träume von einer Integrationspolitik a la Kanada. Der der Deutsch spricht und ne Arbeit hat mit der er ne Familie versorgen kann kann bleiben für alle anderen is der Zug eben abgefahrn klingt hart aber is besser als den Scheiss den  wir grade hier aufbaun. 3.Kann mir vorstellen ,dass es in der Schweiz ähnlich zugeht

MfG Besieger

P.S.: Um eventuellen Anschuldigen vorzubeugen: Nein ich habe keine Glatze trage auch keine Bomberjacke und Sprüche wie S*** H**l gehören nicht zu meinem Wortschatz. Ich bin für ein NPD Verbot!


----------



## Vreen (26. Oktober 2007)

Besieger schrieb:


> @ Oonix, is in Stuttgart genauso bzw in den meisten seiner Vororten. Gibt Gegenden die sollte man nach 22 Uhr besser nich mehr besuchen als 'normaler' Deutscher. Für die werten Herren in Stuttgart gibts diese Probleme natürlich nich schliesslich is das ja hier Deutschland und nicht die USA. Was ich damit sagen will: 1. Deutschland ist kein Einwanderungsland , es war nie eins und es wird auch nie eins werden. 2. Ich träume von einer Integrationspolitik a la Kanada. Der der Deutsch spricht und ne Arbeit hat mit der er ne Familie versorgen kann kann bleiben für alle anderen is der Zug eben abgefahrn klingt hart aber is besser als den Scheiss den  wir grade hier aufbaun. 3.Kann mir vorstellen ,dass es in der Schweiz ähnlich zugeht
> 
> MfG Besieger
> 
> P.S.: Um eventuellen Anschuldigen vorzubeugen: Nein ich habe keine Glatze trage auch keine Bomberjacke und Sprüche wie S*** H**l gehören nicht zu meinem Wortschatz. Ich bin für ein NPD Verbot!




du bist ein gutes beispiel für ein solides korrumpiertes halbwissen.
man schaut aus dem fenster, sieht was was einen stört und meint direkt aus dem grund die erkenntnis zu haben und direkt ne meinung über dinge zu haben die sich seid hunderten von jahren entwickeln.
das ist so als würde man sich den mond ansehen und meinen astronaut zu sein.

es gibt einen wesentlichen unterschied zwischen deutschland und kanada, kanada war vor 400 jahren noch so gut wie unbevölkert, es gab kein volk und auch keine volksgeschichte, somit brauchte kanada nicht nur arbeiter sondern überhaupt erstmal ein volk.
für den kostenausgleich der überseefahrt konnte man in das land einreisen und machen was man wollte,
man konnte nach rücksprache mit den ämtern fast überall ein haus bauen, land besitzen, arbeiten wie und wo man wollte und heiraten wen man wollte.
deutschland hingegen hat vor 200 schon explizit arbeiter ins land eingeladen da es damals schon eine wirtschaftlich florierende und expansive Industrie hatte, später würden alleine durch die kriege die geführt wurden ohne ende arbeiter zb aus italien, der türkei und polen mit kusshand immigriert.

das heisst, die einwanderungspolitik von der du ja "träumst" (wie fantasielos muss man eigentlich sein um von einwanderungspolitik zu träumen?) würde bedeuten das erstmal jeder rein darf, jeder die staatsbürgerschaft bekommt und jeder das land besitzen darf auf dem er steht.
und du hast recht, das ist ne gute sache.

deutschland geht damit ja völlig anders um,
die familien der leute die damals explizit ins land gebeten wurden leben grösstenteils nach wie vor eher in den mieseren teilen des landes und müssen oft als sündenbock herhalten.
selbst flüchtlingsfamilien behalten in deutschland einen unsicherheitsstatus, das heisst das bei einem normalen einkommen immer beide ehepartner arbeiten müssen um nicht den status zu verlieren und wieder ausgewiesen werden zu können.
in der realität bedeutet das das man zwar aufgenommen wird, man auch eigentum besitzen darf und kinder kriegen darf, man aber alles sofort verlieren kann wenn man seinen job verlieren sollte und nicht mehr ins bruttosozialprodukt einzahlen kann.
man kann sich vorstellen das das für ne familie die politisch verfolgt wird und auch kinder in deutschland als deutsche erzogen hat einer katastrophe gleich kommt.
weiterhin wird von seiten der politik auch nichts für ne vernünftige integrationspolitik getan,
populistische parteien fangen wenig weitsichtige wähler wie dich mit dem hinweis auf eine zu lasche einwanderungspolitik als grund für alles übel in deutschland.
zu wenige reden über die sozialen unterschiede die in dem land bestehen, das armut menschen kriminell werden lässt, und dann kann man nachsehen welche menschen arm sind.
das problem ist das sich die wahren probleme die es gibt nicht so leicht lösen lassen, man ändert ein kapitalistisches system in dem geld in grossem masse privatisiert gehortet ist nicht so ohne weiteres.
zu argumentieren wieviel geld zb der bau von kampfflugzeugen die steuerzahler gekostet hat die im endeffekt gegen die verfassung dazu genutzt wurden ziele für die amis im nahen osten zu markieren ist für die meisten menschen einfach zu hoch und zu abstrakt.
also zeigt man lieben mit dem finger auf die, die im sozialen netz am tiefsten stehen, die die oft die schlechteste schulbildung haben, die die somit auch am ehesten in der armut sind und die die somit am ehesten in die kriminalität abrutschen.
und das sind halt oft menschen mit immigrationshintergrund die auch oft am wenigsten reelle unterstützung bekommen.


----------



## Besieger (26. Oktober 2007)

Sorry i wois des des jetzt zu Off Topic wird deswegn versuch ich mich kurzzufassen:



> es gibt einen wesentlichen unterschied zwischen deutschland und kanada, kanada war vor 400 jahren noch so gut wie unbevölkert, es gab kein volk und auch keine volksgeschichte, somit brauchte kanada nicht nur arbeiter sondern überhaupt erstmal ein volk.



Wenn du damit auf die kanadische Metalität ansprichst mmhh nun gut aber  das hat nichts mit der aktuellen Einwanderungspolitik zu tun.



> deutschland hingegen hat vor 200 schon explizit arbeiter ins land eingeladen da es damals schon eine wirtschaftlich florierende und expansive Industrie hatte



sicher im 19 Jhdt? zur Zeit der Befreiungskriege und des Kaiserreichs und zu Hochzeiten des Nationalismus? nochma nachdenken. Zu den späteren Einwanderern sei gesagt: Man ging damals davon aus ,dass die Gastarbeiter nach einer gewissen zeit wieder in ihre Heimat zurrückkehrn.



> in der realität bedeutet das das man zwar aufgenommen wird, man auch eigentum besitzen darf und kinder kriegen darf, man aber alles sofort verlieren kann wenn man seinen job verlieren sollte und nicht mehr ins bruttosozialprodukt einzahlen kann.
> man kann sich vorstellen das das für ne familie die politisch verfolgt wird und auch kinder in deutschland als deutsche erzogen hat einer katastrophe gleich kommt.



In der Realität hat sich leider herrausgestellt ,dass die politische Verfolgung als Einwanderungsgrund meisst nur missbraucht wird.

Nur noch kurzie Integrationspolitik ist größtenteils daran gescheitert ,dass die meisten Enwanderer es offenbar nicht für nötig halten sich zu integrieren. 
Zum letzten Absatz muss ich dich warnen jetzt wirds zu komplex in Bezug auf die Tornados und des was darunter noch kommt, diese Disskusion gehört in nen andren Thread.


----------



## Amarillo (26. Oktober 2007)

Ein "Schwarzes Schaf" hat nicht die Bedeutung: Schwarz = Neger bzw. Afroamerikaner! 

Denke der Sinn der Bezeichnung wird hier nur falsch interpretiert. In meinen Augen ist es OK.

Und wenn ein Land so wie auch Deutschland sagt, dass kriminelle Ausländer abgeschoben werden müssen ist es auch OK und nicht verwerflich.


----------



## Noxiel (26. Oktober 2007)

Amarillo schrieb:


> Ein "Schwarzes Schaf" hat nicht die Bedeutung: Schwarz = Neger bzw. Afroamerikaner!
> 
> Denke der Sinn der Bezeichnung wird hier nur falsch interpretiert. In meinen Augen ist es OK.



Es fördert aber den Eindruck und gerade bei der SVP, die schon in der Vergangenheit mit rechtem Gedankengut aufgefallen ist, verstärkt sich diese Ansicht. Wie gesagt, auf der Internetpräsenz gibt es ein Spiel in der Hände nach Visa greifen, und man das verhindern muß. Auffallend ist, dass die Hände deutlich zu sagen wir mal, nicht Europäern gehören.


----------



## Vreen (26. Oktober 2007)

Besieger schrieb:


> Zu den späteren Einwanderern sei gesagt: Man ging damals davon aus ,dass die Gastarbeiter nach einer gewissen zeit wieder in ihre Heimat zurrückkehrn.



das stimmt nicht, das ursprünglich in den 50er jahren beschlossene rotationsprinzip auf das du wahrscheinlich ansprichst ist wenige jahre nach einführung als völlig ineffizient wieder verworfen worden.
nachdem die grenzen nur zu kriegszeiten in den jahren zuvor für einwanderer wirklich geschlossen waren und zu zeiten des nationalsozialismussen unmengen jüdische und sozialdemokratische arbeiter entlassen und verhaftet würden, wurde gerade nach dem krieg immer mehr Arbeitnehmer gesucht, die auf dem inländischen Markt nicht mehr zu finden waren. Und so schloss die Bundesrepublik am 20. Dezember 1955 mit Italien das erste Anwerbeabkommen ab. Es folgten Abkommen mit Griechenland und Spanien (1960), der Türkei (1961), Marokko (1963), Portugal (1964), Tunesien (1965) und dem ehemaligen Jugoslawien (1968).
sich eben nicht mit der integration seid teilweise mehr als 3 generationen in deutschland lebender Deutschen mit immigrationshintergrund auseinanderzusetzen nur um plakativ populistische sprüche wie "Deutschland war nie ein Einwanderungsland" abzulessen, was mit verlaub hühnerkacke ist, spricht einfach nur für nen wirklich sehr kleinen horizont.

der rest den du geschrieben hast muss man wirklich nicht weiter besprechen, da hast du tatsächlich recht mit, das lohnt sich nicht.


----------



## Vreen (26. Oktober 2007)

Amarillo schrieb:


> Ein "Schwarzes Schaf" hat nicht die Bedeutung: Schwarz = Neger bzw. Afroamerikaner!
> 
> Denke der Sinn der Bezeichnung wird hier nur falsch interpretiert. In meinen Augen ist es OK.
> 
> Und wenn ein Land so wie auch Deutschland sagt, dass kriminelle Ausländer abgeschoben werden müssen ist es auch OK und nicht verwerflich.



das schwarze schaf ist auf diesem plakat aber nicht indirekt als schwarzes schaf dargestellt,
sondern unterscheidet sich ohne aktive metaphorik nur durch seine optik, eben durch seine farbe, von den anderes.
das plakat ist rassistisch, wer das nicht merkt ist entweder dumm wie mehl oder politischer symphatisant.

zum zweiten teil, was ist ein ausländer?
jemand ohne deutsche staatsbürgerschaft oder jemand mit dunklerer hautfarbe wie das plakat sugerriert?


----------



## Vreen (26. Oktober 2007)

Vreen schrieb:


> das schwarze schaf ist auf diesem plakat aber nicht indirekt als schwarzes schaf dargestellt,
> sondern unterscheidet sich ohne aktive metaphorik nur durch seine optik, eben durch seine farbe, von den anderes.
> das plakat ist rassistisch, wer das nicht merkt ist entweder dumm wie mehl oder politischer symphatisant.
> 
> ...




grundsätzlich gilt doch, wenn einem jemand ein plakat wie dieses präsentiert will er damit etwas bei dem betrachter auslösen um seine meinung zu vermittlen,
man sollte sowas immer hinterfragen.
ein weisses schaf das ein schwarzes über die grenze tritt, von einem plakat der ultranationalen svp und ihr diskutiert ernsthaft darüber ob das plakat rassistisch ist?
ihr habt doch nicht mehr alle tassen im schrank.


----------



## Besieger (26. Oktober 2007)

> das plakat ist rassistisch, wer das nicht merkt ist entweder dumm wie mehl oder politischer symphatisant.



Nana wir wolln ma aufm Boden bleiben. In meinen AUgen erkenn ich keinen Rassismus. Jede Herde hat ihre schwarzen Schafe ,das zum thema.


----------



## dalai (26. Oktober 2007)

Hier noch eine wahrheitsgetreue Angabe zur Ausländerkriminalität in der Schweiz: Link
Die Wahlkampagne hat übrigens positiv der svp geholfen, sie hat mehr Stimmen erhalten als vor vier Jahren. 

Ich denke man kann diese Kampagne unterschiedlich interpretieren. Das schwarze Schaf könnte vom Ausdruck schwarzes Schaf kommen oder auch ein Schwarzer darstellen. Wahrscheinlich interpretiere ich es rassistisch weil ich links-liberal bin (Sozialdemokratische partei) und Doppelbürger bin ( zwei Nationalitäten, Holländischer und Schweizer Pass)


----------



## glacios (26. Oktober 2007)

Vreen schrieb:


> das schwarze schaf ist auf diesem plakat aber nicht indirekt als schwarzes schaf dargestellt,
> sondern unterscheidet sich ohne aktive metaphorik nur durch seine optik, eben durch seine farbe, von den anderes.
> das plakat ist rassistisch, wer das nicht merkt ist entweder dumm wie mehl oder politischer symphatisant.



dazu kann ich nur sagen: 100% /signed!!!

And die, die den Rassisums dieser Kampagne verkennen:
Wie naiv muss man eigentlich sein? Besonders wenn der TE noch ausdrücklich auf dieses Flashgame hingewiesen hat. Und glaubt mir, wenn die Leute, die das desgint haben, es nicht bemerkt haben, das das evtl. rassistisch sein könnte, müssen sie sehr blöd gewesen sein, ebenso wie die Politiker, die diese Kampagne ins Leben gerufen haben. Heutzutage wird doch alles 10mal überprüft, ob es nicht doch evtl irgendwelche winzigen Kleinigkeiten gibt, die flasch aufgefasst werden könnten. Bspw erinnere ich mich an ein Verbot eines Kinderbuchs, indem auf einem Bild im Hintergrund eine winzige Statue zu sehen war, bei der das männliche Geschlechtsteil ausgearbeitet war.
Da sieht man mal wie leicht es auch heutzutage noch ist, die dumme Masse zu überzeugen, zu der sich auch noch freiwillig einige Vorredner bekannt haben. Etwas anders verpackt und schon schmeckt hier vielen  plötzlich auch wieder der Rassismus. Zur Kampagne an sich: Nix neues. Die NPD hatte ja was ähnliches, mit dem Spruch "auf Wiedersehn" unter einem Bild wo ein Ausländer über die Grenze ging.
Überhaupt erinnert mich diese Diskussion bzw auch das Design der Kampagne sehr sehr stark an die eine Folge von Southpark (da wo die über die Flagge von Southpark diskutieren, auf der 2 weiße Menschen um einen am Galgen hängenden Schwarzen stehen). Schaut euch die mal an, die ist moralisch sehr gut ausgearbeitet und bietet sowohl die Argumente von den Idioten, wie sie hier zum (zum Glück) kleinen Teil rumlaufen als auch von den Überempfindlichen und wägt das ganze sehr gut ab.


----------



## Besieger (26. Oktober 2007)

Aso und noch was zu dir Vreen. Ich will jetzt nich groß rumdiskutiern , hab jetzt Feierabend aber eins will ich dir noch sagen.
Vor en paar Wochen wurde bei uns an ner Bushaltestelle en paar Mäddchen von (ich will ejtzt nich mitm Finger zeigen nur dass des klar is) von ausländischen Jugendlichen, als sie einsteigen wollten herausgezogen aus dem Bus. Mit der Begründung Frauen dürfen nur als letztes einsteigen.

Dann ham offenbar 7 Klässler aus unsrer Schule auch vorwiegend Ausländer , eine 80 Jährige als 'Hure' bezeichnet ,weil sie sich geweigert hatte den Gehweg für die Jugendlichen zu räumen.

usw.

Vorneweg ich will hier nicht auf die Allgemeinheit der Ausländer schliessen, ich bin selber überzeugt ,dass es auch Ausländer gibt die sich integriert haben und sich benehmen(manchma besser als so mancher Deutscher) Aber  mir ist aufgefallen ,dass sie zum einem immer frecher werden ( Man wird schon von kleinen Kindern als 'Hurensohn' beschumpfen) zum anderem immer nationalistischer (Deutschland Flaggen werden runtergerissen , riesige türkische, arabische,usw Flaggen werden gehisst).

Dass das alles nur auf Armut usw zurückzuführen ist leuchtet mir nicht ein.


----------



## Amarillo (26. Oktober 2007)

Vreen schrieb:


> das plakat ist rassistisch, wer das nicht merkt ist entweder dumm wie mehl oder politischer symphatisant.



Da du mich zitierst gehe ich davon aus, dass deine Äusserung auf meine Person zugeschnitten war.
Kann nur dazu sagen, dass du etwas vorsichtiger sein solltest mit deiner Formulierung. Es gibt immer ein Pro und Contra.

Hier geht es aber nicht um Sympatien, sondern ediglich um ein Plakat. Auf den ersten Blick sieht man ein schwarzes Schaf. Da die Bezeichnung "schwarzes Schaf" kein rassistischen Hintergrund im allgemeinen hat würde ich nicht gleich von Rassismus faseln und andere Leute aufgrund ihrer Auffassung als jenige bezeichnen.

Oftmals lieber in der Grütze oberhalb des Halses rühren bevor man Buchstabensuppe erbricht.


----------



## Vreen (26. Oktober 2007)

Besieger schrieb:


> Vor en paar Wochen wurde bei uns an ner Bushaltestelle en paar Mäddchen von (ich will ejtzt nich mitm Finger zeigen nur dass des klar is) von ausländischen Jugendlichen, als sie einsteigen wollten herausgezogen aus dem Bus. Mit der Begründung Frauen dürfen nur als letztes einsteigen.
> 
> Dann ham offenbar 7 Klässler aus unsrer Schule auch vorwiegend Ausländer , eine 80 Jährige als 'Hure' bezeichnet ,weil sie sich geweigert hatte den Gehweg für die Jugendlichen zu räumen.
> 
> ...



alter, du hast ja so recht,
ich lag ja so falsch aber durch deinen hinweis das irgendwo mal ein paar ausländische jugendliche ein mädchen und eine oma beschimpft haben hast du mir die augen geöffnet. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

mal im ernst, wenn man so wirklich garkeine ahnung hat wie du sollte man vorsichtig sein was man in solchen öffentlichen foren schreibt.
Du willst jetzt allenernstes irgendwelche langweiligen dissgeschichten aus deinem landkreis als argumente für ne öffentliche diskussion vorbringen, zählst auf wo irgendwelche "Ausländer" irgendeinen Deutschen belästigt haben und das ist jetzt wirklich dein argument?
und das beste, du betonst das du damit nicht auf die allgemeinheit der ausländer schliessen willst?
ja aber was denn dann?
welchen anderen grund hat das denn bitte sonst?

was du machst, ich weiss nicht ob bewusst oder unbewusst,
du unterscheidest anhand der hautfarbe in In- und Ausländer (oder hast du dir etwa die Pässe von den leuten zeigen lassen?) und leitest anhand dessen unterschiedliche Menschenrechte ab.
indirekt bedeutet das dass ein Deutscher auch von seiner ethnischen abstammung her ein deutscher sein muss, und spätestens an diesem punkt erreichen wir die typische blut und boden-mentalität der nazis.

weiterhin scheinst du eher der ansicht zu sein jeder menschen in deutschland der immigrationshintergrund hat (das bedeutet das seine vorfahren aus anderen teilen der welt kommen) sich bitte auch zu benehmen hat.
also immer schön leise sein sollte, nichts dreckig machen sollte und immer schön demütig dankbar sein sollte und auch möglichst noch keinem deutschen den arbeitsplatz wegnehmen sollte.
könnte man das von dir erwarten?
würdest du dir das recht nehmen lassen gegen ein system zu rebellieren das dich als menschen zweiter klasse behandelt obwohl du seid deiner geburt in diesem land lebst, zur schule gehst, arbeitest und sonst was?

und fällt es dir auf wenn du solche kriminellen geschichten über deutsche täter hörst?
ich für meinen teil hab mal von nem deutschen arbeitslosen einen zahn ausgeschlagen bekommen weil ich zufällig in ne schlägerei geraten bin.
was schlussfolgere ich daraus?
vorsicht vor deutschen, die sind gefährlich?
oder lieber vorsicht vor arbeitslosen, die sind gefährlich?
oder vorsicht vor deutschen arbeitslosen, die sind gefährlich?
man weiss es ja nicht, wahrscheinlich hatte der mann "Ausländische"Vorfahren, das würde alles erklären und in meine schubladen passen aber so hab ich für mich daraus nur geschlossen:
"lunger lieber nicht nachts am bahnhof rum", letztendlich ist es doch egal ob du von deutschen, türken, polen, russen, weissen, schwarzen, linken oder rechten aufs maul bekommst wenn du dich ins ghetto traust, es tut auf jeden fall weh.

7klässler sagen hure zu ner oma, es sind AUCH "Ausländer" dabei!!!!
Skandal sag ich da nur, das ist definitiv der beweis das die deutsche einwanderungspolitik nicht funktioniert.


----------



## Isegrim (26. Oktober 2007)

Die SVP versteckt sich nicht unclever hinter der Redewendung des schwarzen Schafs. Man kann nicht hundertprozentig beweisen, daß nicht die Redewendung sondern Menschen dunkler Hautfarbe gemeint sind. Und das ist m.M.n. bewußt so gestaltet, damit man der SVP nichts vorwerfen kann; die beruft sich hämisch grinsend auf die Redewendung.

Interessant finde ich übrigens auch, daß das Schaf auf dem Plakat kein Zeichen irgendwelcher Kriminalität trägt, was Vreen auch schon angesprochen hat. Dort sieht man nicht, ob es (ok, doofe Beispiele) brav Döner verkauft oder in &#8217;ner Disco jemanden zusammengeschlagen hat. Es sieht einfach nur anders aus als die weißen Schafe. Und _das_ macht es rassistisch. Glaubt ihr wirklich, die SVP mag integrierte Ausländer? Nee, für die gibt&#8217;s nur die Formel anders=raus. Die SVP möchte übrigens die Rassismusstrafnorm und die Rassismuskommission im Interesse der Meinungsäusserungsfreiheit abschaffen.

Daß gerundet 80% der Schweizer Wohnbevölkerung - die mit Schweizer Pass - nur einen Anteil von 50% an sämtlichen strafrechtlichen Verurteilungen haben, ist allerdings ein Unding. (Klick)


----------



## Vreen (26. Oktober 2007)

Amarillo schrieb:


> Da du mich zitierst gehe ich davon aus, dass deine Äusserung auf meine Person zugeschnitten war.
> Kann nur dazu sagen, dass du etwas vorsichtiger sein solltest mit deiner Formulierung. Es gibt immer ein Pro und Contra.
> 
> Hier geht es aber nicht um Sympatien, sondern ediglich um ein Plakat. Auf den ersten Blick sieht man ein schwarzes Schaf. Da die Bezeichnung "schwarzes Schaf" kein rassistischen Hintergrund im allgemeinen hat würde ich nicht gleich von Rassismus faseln und andere Leute aufgrund ihrer Auffassung als jenige bezeichnen.
> ...



zu allererst: cooler spruch.

zum rest: aber du hast doch schon die posts vorher gelesen und mitbekommen von was für einem verein (svp) dieses plakat ist, und was die sonst noch so machen oder?
welchen grund kann es bitte geben dieses plakat nicht als rassistisch einzustufen?

das ist zwar 6klässlerniveau aber wir können es ja gerne nochmal alle zusammen untersuchen.

3 weisse schafe treten 1 schwarzes schaf über eine grenze,
das ist zu sehen, mehr nicht.
der einzige faktische unterschied zwischen den schafen ist die fell und hautfarbe,
das schwarze schaf guckt nicht böse, hat keine mordinstrumente in der hand, wird auch nicht von der polizei verfolgt oder sonstwas, was dem betrachter vermittlen würde warum es ausgegrenzt wird.
der einzige offensichtliche grund warum die weissen schafe das schwarze schaf nicht dabei haben wollen ist wohl, das es anders ist, aufgrund seiner farbe.

dein argument ist also, das dass schwarze schaf nicht für einen menschen steht, auf den die schwarze farbe als klar dunkelhäutige hautfarbe steht sondern nur "im übertragenen sinn" für kriminalität steht?
der umkehrschluss wäre ja, das uns das plakat vermitteln soll das man kriminalität menschen an der hautfarbe ansehen kann, was fast schon der definierte rassismus ist.
das tut es deiner ansicht also nicht sondern verlangt nur viel vom betrachter es eben nicht als rassistisch einzuordnen,
und wir ignorieren natürlich auch das die svp ein ultranationalistisch konservativer verein ist der natürlich auch genau interesse an dieser wirkung hätte.

wir wollen also ganz stark glauben das es keinen rassistischen unterton hat und ignorieren dabei sämtliche vorhandenen sowie unterschwelligen fakten und eindrücke,
dann müsste dieses bild hier ja auch total okay sein und niemanden verletzen?





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vreen (27. Oktober 2007)

dalai schrieb:


> Hier noch eine wahrheitsgetreue Angabe zur Ausländerkriminalität in der Schweiz: Link
> 
> 
> wobei natürlich wichtig zu erwähnen wäre dabei das wir in der schweiz auch ausländer wären


----------



## DarkSeppel666 (27. Oktober 2007)

Was mich an solchen Diskussionen am meisten beunruhigt:
Diejenigen, die fremdenfeindliches Gewäsch von sich geben, sind sich gar nicht darüber bewußt, daß sie fremdenfeindlich SIND.
Man gefällt sich in weltoffener und liberaler Pose, ist aber fest davon überzeugt, daß alles Übel (oder wenigstens 80%!!) von den fiesen, integrationsunwilligen Ausländern herrührt und bestreitet gleichzeitig, daß diese Ansicht in irgendeiner Form rassistisch sein könnte.

Das zeigt mir, wie salonfähig heutzutage Fremdenfeindlichkeit wirklich geworden ist.


----------



## Thoor (27. Oktober 2007)

Ich bin ganz klar FÜR diese Kampagne und net weil ich ein Rassist bin-.- Meine Fresse ey ich meine nur weil man dafür ist das man SCHWER kriminelle Ausländer ausschaft ist man gleich im Jahre 1945 in Deutschland oder wie? Man sollte ja auch net alle ausschaffe nur die Schwerverbrecher (Vergewaltiger, Mörder usw) Ich meine warum sollen wir Schweizer Steuerzahler dafür zahlen, das ausländische Schwerverbrecher in UNSEREN Gefängissen leben?

Ganz klares +


----------



## Vreen (27. Oktober 2007)

Thoor schrieb:


> Ich bin ganz klar FÜR diese Kampagne und net weil ich ein Rassist bin-.- Meine Fresse ey ich meine nur weil man dafür ist das man SCHWER kriminelle Ausländer ausschaft ist man gleich im Jahre 1945 in Deutschland oder wie? Man sollte ja auch net alle ausschaffe nur die Schwerverbrecher (Vergewaltiger, Mörder usw) Ich meine warum sollen wir Schweizer Steuerzahler dafür zahlen, das ausländische Schwerverbrecher in UNSEREN Gefängissen leben?
> 
> Ganz klares +



das problem ist aber, und darüber sollte man wirklich ganz genau nachdenken wenn man halt wahlberechtigt ist, das durch deine stimme für ne  partei wie die svp die du abgibst nur aus diesem einen grund den du oben beschreibst,
du damit den leuten die macht gibst noch ganz viele ganz andere sachen zu entscheiden.
ultranationalisten an der macht zu haben bedeutet immer nen rückschritt in der demokratie, das verlieren von menschenrechten, nem gerechten sozialsystem und vielen vielen anderen dingen die man in ner zivilisierten gesellschaft haben sollte.
man zeigt dir so ein plakat, trifft einen wunden punkt und erntet so stimmen für den ultrarechten block, das ist die ganz typische bauernfängerei.
man sollte sich über alle aspekte einer partei informieren, nicht nur über den oberflächlichen dogmatischen teil bevor man seine stimme abgibt.


----------



## Besieger (27. Oktober 2007)

@Thoor: dito

@Vreen




> das problem ist aber, und darüber sollte man wirklich ganz genau nachdenken wenn man halt wahlberechtigt ist, das durch deine stimme für ne partei wie die svp die du abgibst nur aus diesem einen grund den du oben beschreibst,
> du damit den leuten die macht gibst noch ganz viele ganz andere sachen zu entscheiden.



die svp ist zwar die stärkste Partei aber is weit davon entfernt ne absolute mehrheit zuham. nur so ma dazu.



> ultranationalisten an der macht zu haben bedeutet immer nen rückschritt in der demokratie, das verlieren von menschenrechten, nem gerechten sozialsystem und vielen vielen anderen dingen die man in ner zivilisierten gesellschaft haben sollte.



In Bezug auf die NSDAP ja aber wenn man sich 1845 usw anschaut wurde die erste naja deutsche 'Republik' von Ultranationalisten (aus heutiger Sicht) ausgerufen.



> man zeigt dir so ein plakat, trifft einen wunden punkt und erntet so stimmen für den ultrarechten block, das ist die ganz typische bauernfängerei.



die svp als ultrarechte zu bezeichnen ..arg weit hergeholt.



> man sollte sich über alle aspekte einer partei informieren, nicht nur über den oberflächlichen dogmatischen teil bevor man seine stimme abgibt.



das gilt aber nicht nur für die rechten Parteien sondern auch (besonders auch) für die linken..Stichwort : Lafontaine und Die Linke


----------



## Vreen (27. Oktober 2007)

Besieger schrieb:


> @Thoor: dito
> 
> @Vreen
> die svp ist zwar die stärkste Partei aber is weit davon entfernt ne absolute mehrheit zuham. nur so ma dazu.
> ...



ein paar worte zur svp für alle halbwissenden hier:

Die Svppositioniert sich heute erfolgreich mit einem auffälligen Oppositionskurs zur Regierungsmehrheit und einer klaren, kompromisslosen Rhetorik, mit der sie sich aber öfters mit dem Vorwurf der Vereinfachung, des (Rechts)-Populismus und der Polarisierung konfrontiert sieht

die svp ist nur bis zu dem punkt nicht ultrarechts wie es verfassungrechtlich verboten wäre.
auffallen tut die svp vor allem durch äusserungen ihres Bundesrat Christoph Blocher, welcher schon mal ganz gerne oppositionisten als weichsinnige heimatmüde verunglimpft.
weiterhin wird die svp nicht nur von linken, sondern von menschen aus jeder politischen richtung als offenkundig rassistisch und ausländerfeindlich beschrieben, was in erster linie an ihrer auch öffentlich als populistische verschriehene wahlkampanie zum thema asylrecht liegt.
wie alle rechtskonservativen bauernparteien findet sich auch die svp als permanente oppositionspartei bei den meisten fragen wieder, das heisst das in erster linie erstmal alles als mist, links und halbherzig öffentlich bezeichnet wird was andere parteien, in erster linie liberale und sozialdemokratische, an vorschlägen vorbringen.
auf diese weise finden sich in ihrer wählerschaft in erster linie wenig politisch informierter mittelstand der sich mit populistischen volksnahen parolen auch traditionellerweise leicht beeindrucken lässt.

Der SVP ideologisch nahestehend sind die wirtschaftsliberalen Republikaner der USA, von denen sie die „Reagonomics“ sowie zahlreiche „Law-and-order“-Forderungen übernommen hat, sowie die Britischen Konservativen, mit denen die SVP nicht nur Postulate zur Deregulierung und Steuersenkung, sondern v.a. auch eine tiefe Skepsis gegenüber der EU verbindet. Mit Forza Italia teilt die SVP ihre scharfe antikommunistische bzw. -sozialistische Rhetorik. Kritiker sehen aufgrund der ausgeprägt fremdenfeindlichen und islamkritischen Haltung auch Ähnlichkeiten mit der Freiheitlichen Partei Österreichs, dem französischen Front National oder dem belgischen Vlaams Belang. Auch der Vorwurf des Populismus wird in ähnlicher Weise gegen mehrere der genannten Parteien erhoben. Vor allem die FPÖ kopiert in jüngster Zeit immer wieder Kampagnen und Kernforderungen der SVP, zum Teil mit ausdrücklicher Bezugnahme auf deren Initiativen.

UND DAS HIER IST WICHTIG: Das grafische Motiv des SVP-Plakates mit dem schwarzen Schaf wurde von der hessischen NPD für eine Kampagne mit anderem, noch offenkundig rassistischerem Inhalt übernommen,
und der svprat war mehr als einverstanden.


also, tut mir leid aber niemand der sich ernsthaft mit der materie auseinandersetzt kann wirklich der meinung sein die svp wäre nicht rechts.
es wäre wesentlich ehrlicher einfach zuzugeben das man ausländerfeindlich ist anstatt sich hinter 100 halbherzigen schlagworten zu verstecken die im grunde nichts weiter darstellen als eine im volksverständnis leider als normal empfundenen rechts-konservative polemik ohne sinn und verstand.


----------



## Rootstrain (27. Oktober 2007)

Besieger schrieb:


> @Thoor: dito
> 
> @Vreen
> die svp ist zwar die stärkste Partei aber is weit davon entfernt ne absolute mehrheit zuham. nur so ma dazu.
> ...




1. Wenn jeder so denken würde hätte sie das aber sehr bald. Finde, dass das ein komisches Argument ist. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
2. Er hat nicht behauptet das sie ultrarechts ist (ist sie aber), sondern, dass sie ultrarechte Wähler anziehen. Das ist ein Unterschied und, dass die Partei im rechten Block auf Stimmenfang geht ist klar.


Also, wenn man sich mal das Flasggame anschaut und die Spielanleitung liest kann man die Partei eigentlich nicht mehr mit gutem Geweissen wählen, denke ich.


EDIT: Mein Vorredner hat sich da mal ein bisschen ausführlicher verteidigt. Dito.


----------



## Isegrim (27. Oktober 2007)

Vreen schrieb:


> UND DAS HIER IST WICHTIG: Das grafische Motiv des SVP-Plakates mit dem schwarzen Schaf wurde von der hessischen NPD für eine Kampagne mit anderem, noch offenkundig rassistischerem Inhalt übernommen,
> und der svprat war mehr als einverstanden.



Tut mir leid, aber auch wenn das jetzt zugunsten der SVP geht:



> Die Kontroverse um die Schaf-Plakate der SVP ist um eine Episode reicher: Im deutschen Bundesland Hessen hat die rechtsextreme NPD das Sujet kopiert. Die SVP überlegt sich rechtliche Schritte gegen diesen «Missbrauch».
> 
> Das Sujet sei offensichtlich geklaut worden, bestätigte SVP-Generalsekretär Gregor Rutz eine Meldung von «20 Minuten». «Wir werden rechtliche Schritte prüfen.» Er kenne weder die Partei, noch habe er ihre Kampagne bislang zu Gesicht bekommen.



http://tagesschau.sf.tv/nachrichten/archiv...en_svp_schaefli 01.10.2007


----------



## Vreen (27. Oktober 2007)

Isegrim schrieb:


> Tut mir leid, aber auch wenn das jetzt zugunsten der SVP geht:
> http://tagesschau.sf.tv/nachrichten/archiv...en_svp_schaefli 01.10.2007



das plakat im september von der npd veröffentlicht worden und erst nach den ersten kontroversen artikeln von der svp kritisiert worden.
rechtliche schritte wurden angekündigt nachdem das npd-plakat, also in offenkundig rassistischen kreisen, viel positive resonanz bekommen hat, aber bisher ist auch nichts passiert.
auch wenn es der svp anfangs wohl noch egal war versucht sie jetzt grosses brimborium zu schlagen um sich eben nicht zu sehr zum rechten lager zu bekennen.


----------



## Averageman (27. Oktober 2007)

Würde das Schaf lieber hinter Gittern sehen, dann kann es nicht nach Österreich einwandern, da haben wir genug schwarze Schafe.

Rassistisch find ichs nicht, nirgendwo steht dass das schwarze Schaf auch wirklich "ein Afroamerikaner" ist. Die Idee is gut.


----------



## Besieger (27. Oktober 2007)

War vorhin zu faul dein Gelaber durchzulesen Vreen. Du willst 'härtere' Sachen? Gut in unserem Landkreis gibt es inzwischen gebiete in der der Handel von Drogen sozusagen floriert. Dass man den Stoff meistens dann in Dönerbuden kriegt is natürlich kein Zufall. Auf unserer Hauptschule werden deutsche Kinder von ausländischen regelmäßig verprügelt ,müssen schutzgeld zahln und haben oft miese noten,da sie Angst haben noch mehr vergewaltigt zu werden wenn sie gute Noten schreiben. Und ja ob ich ejtzt Rassist bin oder nicht einer der kein Fazz Deutsch kann Mahmud Özkür heisst und nich ma weiss wo Deutschland auf der Karte liegt ist ist für mich kein Deutscher auch wenn mir so en grüner Fetzen Papier was anders sagen will. Naja jetzt haste mich aj da wo de mich ham willsch. Ein Nazi ,ein Rassist , ein ultra-rechts Konservativer passt jetzt alles toll ins Weltbild von dir.

MfG Besieger aus dem herrlichen Württemberg und Schwabenland


----------



## Vreen (27. Oktober 2007)

Besieger schrieb:


> War vorhin zu faul dein Gelaber durchzulesen Vreen. Du willst 'härtere' Sachen? Gut in unserem Landkreis gibt es inzwischen gebiete in der der Handel von Drogen sozusagen floriert. Dass man den Stoff meistens dann in Dönerbuden kriegt is natürlich kein Zufall. Auf unserer Hauptschule werden deutsche Kinder von ausländischen regelmäßig verprügelt ,müssen schutzgeld zahln und haben oft miese noten,da sie Angst haben noch mehr vergewaltigt zu werden wenn sie gute Noten schreiben. Und ja ob ich ejtzt Rassist bin oder nicht einer der kein Fazz Deutsch kann Mahmud Özkür heisst und nich ma weiss wo Deutschland auf der Karte liegt ist ist für mich kein Deutscher auch wenn mir so en grüner Fetzen Papier was anders sagen will. Naja jetzt haste mich aj da wo de mich ham willsch. Ein Nazi ,ein Rassist , ein ultra-rechts Konservativer passt jetzt alles toll ins Weltbild von dir.
> 
> MfG Besieger aus dem herrlichen Württemberg und Schwabenland




danke,

ich hoffe nur das sich so manch ein jüngerer user der noch nicht so richtig bescheid weiss das ganze hier komplett durchliesst und auf die weise nachvollziehen kann wie einen unzufriedenheit zum rassisten machen kann.


----------



## glacios (27. Oktober 2007)

Besieger schrieb:


> War vorhin zu faul dein Gelaber durchzulesen Vreen. Du willst 'härtere' Sachen? Gut in unserem Landkreis gibt es inzwischen gebiete in der der Handel von Drogen sozusagen floriert. Dass man den Stoff meistens dann in Dönerbuden kriegt is natürlich kein Zufall. Auf unserer Hauptschule werden deutsche Kinder von ausländischen regelmäßig verprügelt ,müssen schutzgeld zahln und haben oft miese noten,da sie Angst haben noch mehr vergewaltigt zu werden wenn sie gute Noten schreiben. Und ja ob ich ejtzt Rassist bin oder nicht einer der kein Fazz Deutsch kann Mahmud Özkür heisst und nich ma weiss wo Deutschland auf der Karte liegt ist ist für mich kein Deutscher auch wenn mir so en grüner Fetzen Papier was anders sagen will. Naja jetzt haste mich aj da wo de mich ham willsch. Ein Nazi ,ein Rassist , ein ultra-rechts Konservativer passt jetzt alles toll ins Weltbild von dir.
> 
> MfG Besieger aus dem herrlichen Württemberg und Schwabenland



hahahaha. Süß. Schutzgeld...Das ist bestimmt schon so krass, da trauen sich die Grünen gar nicht mehr hin. Die Ausländer haben das Viertel sozusagen unter ihre Fittiche gerissen und denen macht es jetzt Spaß, kleine deutsche Kinder zu quälen...
Deine Geschichte ist schon mehr als unglaubwürdig...Crack in den Dönerbuden...hahaha. Früher hab ich immer nur gedacht die Türken wichsen in die Dönersauce, um die schmackhafter zu machen, aber jetzt verkaufen sie auch noch einen Koksdöner! Ich muss unbedingt in deine Stadt! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@ diesem ganzen scheiß Thread:
kann man den vielleicht jetzt endlich dicht machen? Was hier von den meisten erzählt wird ist nichts als populistischer Rotz und zwar auf beiden Seiten. Das ist ja fast schon jugendgefährdend was hier zum Teil drin steht. Und dann lassen wir lieber in Zukunft das ganze heikle, politische Zeugs draußen und diskutieren lieber über Spiele, da kann man sich wenigstens an die Gurgel gehen ohne Gefahr zu laufen...


----------



## Besieger (27. Oktober 2007)

@ glacios und die die danach wohl kommen werden. 

Ich zwinge keinen des zu glauben aber i kann reinen Gewissens sagen ,dass das leider Realität ist und kein zweitklassiker Hollywood Streifen.

edit: Thread dicht machen bitte!


----------



## Thoor (28. Oktober 2007)

@Isegrim hast du schonmal das ursprüngliche Plakat gesehen? Es sah gleich aus nur ist da das hinterste Schaf mit nem Messer im und Bauch in ner Blutlache gelegen und das Schwarze Schaf hatte Blut an den Händen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Isegrim (28. Oktober 2007)

Thoor schrieb:


> @Isegrim hast du schonmal das ursprüngliche Plakat gesehen? Es sah gleich aus nur ist da das hinterste Schaf mit nem Messer im und Bauch in ner Blutlache gelegen und das Schwarze Schaf hatte Blut an den Händen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Link?
Wurde das öffentlich von der SVP benutzt?


----------



## Averageman (28. Oktober 2007)

Isegrim schrieb:


> Link?
> Wurde das öffentlich von der SVP benutzt?


Ironie oder so?


----------



## Roch (29. Oktober 2007)

hi

also ich komm aus österreich bin zwar erst 15 aber ich schon so einiges erlebt

bei mir auf der schule (höher technische lehr-und versuchsanstalt kurz htl) gibts zwei arten von ausländern

1. Die die sich wircklich zam reißen und was tun sind meißt nett und freundlich, versuchen sich einfach anzupassen. der teil ist sehr sehr sehr gering

2. dann gibts noch die was zwar mich ach und krach durch kommen weil sie im letzten moment doch noch was lernen (da muss man sagen es gibt welche die was acuh leicht durch kommen)
das sind dann die die sich nicht an passen können und nur sche***e baun 

zb 

man sitzt im bus mit ein par freunden und will sich unter hallten dann kommt eine gruppe von ausländern setzt sich auf den 4er platz neben uns und fangen dann an ihre musik so laut auf zu drehn das man sich fast nicht mehr unter halten kann wenn man dann was sagt kommt dann meist ich denk nicht dran es ihm doch egal usw
wenns dann noch zu einen streit kommt  ruft eine von denen kruz wen an und am bahnhof stehn dann ka wie viele freunde von ihnen die einen kräftig eine aufs m**l haun wollen entweder man hoft das man auch einpaar freunde zuammen trommeln kann und sich dann als grupper "verteidigen" kann oder man muss ich gut verteidigen können und schnell laufen^^

da gibts noch viele solcher beispiele

deshalb meine meinung wenn sie sich normal verhalten können sie da bleiben und wenn nicht dann solln sie sich verbschieben

die meinung hab auch schon gehabt bevor ich den te gefunden habe 



Mfg Roch


----------



## Thoor (29. Oktober 2007)

Ise ich such den Link grad, ich glaub die SVP durfte es net benutzen von Recht her irgendwie kA ich such den Link ma

frisch von tante edith:http://is.heute-online.ch/img/gen/G/n/HBGnhs6z_Pxgen_r_304xA.jpg


----------



## Isegrim (29. Oktober 2007)

Hm, das verblüfft mich dann doch ein wenig. Denn das Plakat ist zwar auf den ersten Blick „gewalttätiger“, aber weniger rassistisch.


----------



## Thoor (29. Oktober 2007)

Isegrim schrieb:


> Hm, das verblüfft mich dann doch ein wenig. Denn das Plakat ist zwar auf den ersten Blick „gewalttätiger“, aber weniger rassistisch.



Wie gesagt das Plakat ging nie an die Öffentlichkeit


----------



## cridi (30. Oktober 2007)

jo wenns nie an die oeffentlichkeit ging dan is j halb so schlimm aber wenn es  je veroeffentlich worden wuerde gewesen sein hatten dann gaebe es einen skandal ...(find ich jetzt)

gruss

(gramatik voellig falsch ...mit absicht)


----------



## tekbear (30. Oktober 2007)

daß ich deutsscher bin spielt hoffentlich keine rolle....

aber das plakat geht überhaupt nicht. 
1. richtigerweise wird hier suggeriert, daß straftaten von ausländern begangen werden, was totaler quatsch ist
2. ist das ganze auch noch comicmässig verniedlicht, weshalb viele vielleicht den ernst des themas verfehlen


zu den kommentaren:

wer vergleiche zwischen canada und deutschland anführt , sollte sich mal überlegen, daß canada keinerlei kolonialismus betrieben hat oder zumindest nicht in dem ausmaß, in dem deutschland lange zeit an der systematischen ausbeutung afrika's beteiligt war und heute noch ist. 
canada kann es sich leisten bestimmten leuten den zutritt zu verweigern (ohne jetz mal von problemen mit den ureinwohnern ablenken zu wollen), deutschland hat eine verantwortung gegenüber drittweltländern!
ich finde es nur fair, daß die leute, denen es aufgrund fremdpolitischer eingriffe schlecht geht auch einen ort haben, an den sie flüchten können und wenn es auch noch ein verursacherland ist, um so fairer.

das waren unsere vorfahren, aber wer sich als deutscher sieht, muss auch mit der geschichte klarkommen können, und die ist nunmal nicht so toll.

ich finde es ziemlich erschreckend, wie sehr sich der nationalismus in der ganzen welt ausbreitet - deutschland ist vermutlich noch eines der länder, die am wenigsten probleme in der richtung haben ( damit meine ich NICHT KEINE probleme) wer in letzter zeit mal in den USA gewesen ist oder mal ein wahlergebnis von land xyz aufschnappt wird feststellen, daß nationalistische parteien immer öfter die oberhand gewinnen seitdem klar ist, daß globalisierung keine einbahnstrasse ist.


----------



## Thoor (30. Oktober 2007)

Ich seh das so: Nur, weil schwerkriminnelle Ausländer ausgeschafft werden, hat das NICHTS mit Rassismus zu tun, rassistisch wäre zu sagen, zb keine Amis dürften mehr in die Schweiz, und in der Schweiz leben soweit ich weiss am meisten Ausländer Europas(Also %ual gerechnet, net zb 60% der Ausländer leben in der Schweiz, sondern in der Schweiz leben 22% Ausländer, also 22% Ausländer 78% Schweizer, ich hoffe ihr versteht was ich meine)Und es ist numal so, das die meisten Vergewaltigungen von Ausländern begannen werden, und nicht nur von Serben und Türken, das ist klar, aber halt am "Meisten" und das fällt nun mal auf!


----------



## toe (30. Oktober 2007)

Immer die selbe Situation:
Die Versager unter den Deutschen regen sich über die Versager unter den "Ausländern" (was n dummes Wort auf und umgekehrt......das wird sich niemals ändern! Ich kann nur darum bitten diese Ansammlung Geistreicher Beiträge dicht zu machen! 
Und an alle, die sich selbst für vernünftig einschätzen: Antworted lieber garnicht erst auf die diversen Idiotischen Kommentare! 

PS: Ja ich nenne denjenigen Versager der sich sein ganzes Leben über Andere aufregt und keinen Ausweg/ keine Lösung für sich daraus findet!


MfG Toe


----------



## BloodyEyes (4. November 2007)

wir lieben das fremde ..... in der fremde  ^.-


----------



## Schambambel (5. November 2007)

@Topic

Naja lustig ist anders, z.B. wenn die weißen Schafe, das schwarze mit Knüppeln vertrieben hätten^^ Nene, war nur Spass! Zum Schluss haben wir in Deutschland auch noch eure schwarzen Schafe an der Backe.

Wars das, was du speziell von uns Deutschen hören wolltest?


----------



## Dermural (7. November 2007)

Also wie Isse schon gesagt hat, 20% der in der Schwiz wohnenden Menschen sind haben keinen Schweizer Pass.Und kurz gesagt wen nur 5% der 20% Krimmiell sind sind es schon 1% der Bevöllkerung und deshalb Sind viele Schweizer auch ned so Offen zu Ausländern. Und ausserdem haben nur wenige Länder der Welt mehr Ausländer im Land, als in der Schweiz. Und dann mekern alle wir seien Rasistisch da wir soviele Ausländer im Lande haben^^


Bester beweiss ich schlag am Montag die Zeitung auf lese 3 artikel:
1. Schlägerein in der Disco 50% Ausländerbeteiligung.
Ich forsche nach und erfahre die 50% sind zu 50% Eingebürgert, sprich 75% Ausländerbeteiligung anstatt 50%.
2. 3Männer überfallen ne Kneipe.
2 Albaner und 1 Schweizer sprich eingebürgeter Albaner.
3. naja entfiel mir gerade.


Aber man sieht diese Artikel gibts und die sind von der Südostschweizer Zeitung, sprich vom Lande. Kurz gesagt wenn auf dem Land soviele Ausländer scheisse bauen wie isses in Zürich?

Dazu gibts nen kleinen Filmchen in ner Sendung, wobei die Zürcher Polizeichefin aussagt:
Sie muss als Polizeisprecherin Politisch Mitte sein, aber ist Link und meint man sollte die Ausländer härter bestrafen!








Und auserdem gibt es in jedem Land rasisten, aber naja immer zuerst  auf die kleinen los 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Littleheroe (8. November 2007)

Ich denke, das die meinung, die dahinter steckt nicht gerade ressistisch, aber dennoch sehr rechts ist.
das bild ist aber eindeutig zu übertrieben gemacht, sprich, das bild ist rassistisch. umso mehr, wenn man den text, der ja ziemlich klein geschreiben ist, nicht liest.

aber ich glaube, die svp hatte diese plakate ja auch nur relatv kurz drauf und hat sie dann durch andere (zb: blocher stärken, svp wählen) ersetzt.

ka ob das schon wer geschreiben hat, aber eine zeit lang hatte die svp sogar ein browserspiel (also flash) auf ihrer hp, wo mann die weissen schafe spielte und die schwazen rauskicken musste (ka wie das genau ging, habs nie gespielt^^)


----------



## dalai (8. November 2007)

Man darf vom Gesetz her erst 6 Wochen vor den Wahlen Werbung dafür machen. 
Und wenn es von diesen 6 Wochen vielleicht etwa 4 Wochen lang Schafplakate hatte, sind das schon genug.
Sie haben diese Plakate nicht ersetzt sondern einfach überall Verschiedene aufgehängt.


----------



## Xyphmon (8. November 2007)

Hallo zusammen,

da ich ja auch aus dem Land bin, wo die SVP ihr Unwesen treibt, sag ich auch mal was dazu.

1.) SVP ist nicht gleich SVP.
Klar, das Plakat wurde Schweizweit ausgebreitet. Allerdings gibt es schon unterschiede zu machen zwischen den Partei-Fraktionen. Die aus meiner Sicht schlimmsten SVP-Politiker stammen aus dem Kanton Zürich (Blocher, Maurer, Mörgeli). Die andern politisieren auf humanerem Weg.

2.) Plakat
Grundsätzlich denke ich nicht, dass die starkpigmentierte Bevölkerungsschicht mal primär mit den schwarzen Schafen gemeint sind, auch wenn man das aufgrund des "schwarzen Schafs" und dem Flash-Game vermuten könnte. In erster Linie gibt's vor allem in Grossstädten (Zürich sowieso) ein Problem mit aggressiven Menschen aus dem ehemaligen Kriegsgebiet auf dem Balkan. Vor allem die Jugend trägt eine uns fremde Kultur in unser Land. Ich glaube, die schwarzen Schafe zielen effektiv auf diese Gruppe. Ob das Plakat rassistisch ist? Ich habe keinen Plan und deshalb auch nicht abgestimmt. Es liegt wohl im Sinne des betrachters. Ich find's weder rassistisch noch okay und absolut nicht gut. Ich find's doof und die SVP gleich dazu. Die 3 Herren (in Punkt 1 erwähnt) gehören aus meiner Sicht in ein schwarzes Loch geschossen...

3.) Raffiniertheit der SVP
Gerade wegen diesen Diskussionen haben die SVPler wieder durch ihren provokativen Wahlkampf (eher Wahlschlacht) viel Aufmerksamkeit auf sich gezogen. Die anderen "dummen" Parteien wie z.B. die SP sind darauf eingestiegen und haben dafür ihren Preis bezahlt. Ignoration hätte hier weit mehr Früchte gegen die SVP getragen.

Sorry, dass ich trotzdem noch posten musste, auch wenn nach /close geschrien wird. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Lg,Xyph


----------



## vikale (8. November 2007)

Hi,
Jo rassistisch is es auf eine gewisse Art und weise schon.
Finde die Einstellung trotzdem net ganz verkehrt.
Nicht das ich jetzt Rassist bin, aber gefallen lassen sollten wir uns auch net alles.
Will jetzt aber nicht weiter auf dieses Thema eingehen da wir in nem öffentlichen Forum sind,
wer will kann mit mir aber gerne eine Diskussion über PM halten.
Hab da letztes Jahr sehr viel für eine Arbeit regergiert.

Rassismus hin oder her, wir leben gottseidank alle in freien Ländern, und es ist auch gut so das nicht alle gleich denken sonst würds ja irgendwie fade wären. Wer hinschaun will solls tun, wer nicht soll wegschaun.
Und ich finde das dieses thema mit dem Comic eh noch moderat und medientauglich gemacht wurde.


mfg.vikale


----------



## vikale (8. November 2007)

Hi,
Jo rassistisch is es auf eine gewisse Art und weise schon.
Finde die Einstellung trotzdem net ganz verkehrt.
Nicht das ich jetzt Rassist bin, aber gefallen lassen sollten wir uns auch net alles.
Will jetzt aber nicht weiter auf dieses Thema eingehen da wir in nem öffentlichen Forum sind,
wer will kann mit mir aber gerne eine Diskussion über PM halten.
Hab da letztes Jahr sehr viel für eine Arbeit regergiert.

Rassismus hin oder her, wir leben gottseidank alle in freien Ländern, und es ist auch gut so das nicht alle gleich denken sonst würds ja irgendwie fade wären. Wer hinschaun will solls tun, wer nicht soll wegschaun.
Und ich finde das dieses thema mit dem Comic eh noch moderat und medientauglich gemacht wurde.


mfg.vikale


----------



## SeRuM (8. November 2007)

das is ja mal der letzte scheiß sowas sollte verboten werden
Und wenn ich dann sehe das fast die Hälte sowas Ok findet .
Ich könnt kotzen.


----------



## Thoor (10. November 2007)

SeRuM schrieb:


> das is ja mal der letzte scheiß sowas sollte verboten werden
> Und wenn ich dann sehe das fast die Hälte sowas Ok findet .
> Ich könnt kotzen.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

BTW wer sagt die SVP Ist raissistisch dann guckt euch mal die Pnos an, das sind auf Deutsch gesagt einfach nur Scheiss Drecks Nazis!Dagegen ist die SVP ne Heilsarmee!


----------



## SeRuM (10. November 2007)

Klar , dass die SVP nicht die Spitze des Eisbergs ist .
Aber das macht sie auch nicht besser !!
Scheiß Nazis !


----------



## Huntara (10. November 2007)

Aus meiner Sicht ist es auf jeden Fall ausländerfeindlich (ich benutz das Wort rassistisch mal nicht...).

Dennoch bin ich da geteilter Meinung. Dank unseren Joschka Fischer haben wir auch hier in Deutschland unzählige "Neuankömmlinge", nämlich Ausländer. 
Ich hab gewiss nichts gegen Ausländer, meine beste Freundin ist Kurdin, mein Schwager Amerikaner und auch so kenne ich viele Ausländer. Wenn ich aber sehe, das sich manche hier nicht mal auf Deutsch verständigen können, die seid x-Jahren hier leben, krieg ich'nen Hals. 

Viele Arbeitsplätze sind "besetzt" und versteht mich nicht falsch, ich bin sehr gastfreundlich und fahre gern ins Ausland, aber dank Joschka Fischer ist das Faß leider übergelaufen.


----------



## dalai (11. November 2007)

Thoor schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Die Heilsarmee ist auch nicht grad ein Schäfchen^^


----------



## Thoor (11. November 2007)

SeRuM schrieb:


> Klar , dass die SVP nicht die Spitze des Eisbergs ist .
> Aber das macht sie auch nicht besser !!
> Scheiß Nazis !



Sach ma hast du eine an der Klatsche Oo( Sry hart aber wahr) Nur weil jemand ne andere Meinung hat als du, und evtl mit dieiner ins Gehege kommt muss man net gleich alle anderen beleidigenOo die SVP sind KEINE NazisOo ob dîe Kampagne Rassistisch ist oder nicht ist Meinungssache, aber sie sind DEFINITV KEINE NAZISOo. Denn die Nazis kommen eig von Deutschland und gibts heute net mehr Oo, und wenn du die SVP als Nazis bezeichnest, dann weisst du net was das heisst.


----------



## Huntara (11. November 2007)

Thoor schrieb:


> Sach ma hast du eine an der Klatsche Oo( Sry hart aber wahr) Nur weil jemand ne andere Meinung hat als du, und evtl mit dieiner ins Gehege kommt muss man net gleich alle anderen beleidigenOo die SVP sind KEINE NazisOo ob dîe Kampagne Rassistisch ist oder nicht ist Meinungssache, aber sie sind DEFINITV KEINE NAZISOo. Denn die Nazis kommen eig von Deutschland und gibts heute net mehr Oo, und wenn du die SVP als Nazis bezeichnest, dann weisst du net was das heisst.



Damit begibst Du Dich aber gerade auf sein lvl.... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

, aber lass ihn doch in dem Glauben, das es heute noch Nazis gibt....da frag ich mich wo der Nationalsozialismus ist.... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ?


----------



## Vreen (11. November 2007)

Huntara schrieb:


> Damit begibst Du Dich aber gerade auf sein lvl....
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




sach mal aber jetzt hackts aber wirklich oder?
nur weil wir im nachkriegsdeutschland sind heisst das es gibt keine nazis mehr?
von welchem planeten kommst du eigentlich?
du bemerkst zwar das es deiner meinung nach viele "andere" gibt in deutschland die arbeitsplätze "besetzen" aber das in deutschland ne konservativ rechte einstellung (und ja, genau wie deine) zur normalität gehört und somit stillschweigende legitimation gegenüber rechten parteien, gewaltakten von neonazis und der benutzung von symboliken und phrasen aus dem nationalsozialismus stattfindet siehst du natürlich nicht.

die aussage es gibt keine nazis mehr seit ende des nazionalsozialismusses ist mit abstand das dümmste was ich in diesem thread bisher gelesen habe, und das will wirklich was heissen.


----------



## Huntara (11. November 2007)

Vreen schrieb:


> sach mal aber jetzt hackts aber wirklich oder?
> nur weil wir im nachkriegsdeutschland sind heisst das es gibt keine nazis mehr?
> von welchem planeten kommst du eigentlich?
> du bemerkst zwar das es deiner meinung nach viele "andere" gibt in deutschland die arbeitsplätze "besetzen" aber das in deutschland ne konservativ rechte einstellung (und ja, genau wie deine) zur normalität gehört und somit stillschweigende legitimation gegenüber rechten parteien, gewaltakten von neonazis und der benutzung von symboliken und phrasen aus dem nationalsozialismus stattfindet siehst du natürlich nicht.
> ...



uuuuhhhh *angsthab*.....

Les Dir mal unter Wikipedia in Ruhe durch, was Nazis sind, ich denke,ich meine die Nazis vom 2. Weltkrieg und Du "Altnazi?

Und schraub mal Deine Agressivität was runter. Bevor Du mir weiterhin das Wort im Mund verdrehst, solltest Du Dich erstmal genau informieren, statt hier Leute anzugreifen. Ich habe, das was Du behauptest nie so geschrieben wie Du es Dir zurecht puzzelst, also bleib bei den Fakten, bevor ich mir von Dir Falschaussagen anzetteln lassen darf! Danke!


----------



## Noxiel (11. November 2007)

Gehört es nicht ein wenig in den Bereich der Haarspalterei wenn man felsenfest behauptet es gäbe heute keinen Nazis mehr und dabei halbseiden auf einen Wikipedia Bereich verweist? 

Achja sollte es an dieser Stelle erwähnt werden, dass viele Position in der deutschen Wirtschaft garnicht mehr von Deutschen besetzt werden können, weil schlicht die Anforderungen zu hoch sind bzw. die Fachmänner fehlen? Deutschland sucht händeringend nach Fachkräften, die wir gezielt aus dem Ausland holen müssen, soviel zum Thema Ausländer "besetzen" unsere Arbeitsplätze. 

Nationalsozialstisches Gedankengut ist nicht mit 1945 ausgestorben, im Gegenteil momentan macht es sich wieder drauf und drann seinen Platz in der Mitte der Gesellschaft einzunehmen. Die zum Teil kuriosen Erklärungsversuche für das SVP Plakat zeigen das zumindest überdeutlich.


----------



## Huntara (11. November 2007)

Ich hab auch nie behauptet, das es Nationalsozialismus nicht mehr gibt, es gibt ihn aber nicht mehr in diesem Ausmaß und in dieser Form, in der es im 2. Weltkrieg vorkam.

Und ich behaupte auch, das es "DIE" Nazis in "Dieser" Form aus dem 2. Weltkrieg nicht mehr in diesem Ausmaß gibt. Es gibt natürlich noch Anhänger Hitlers, aber nicht Leute, die so ihre Dienste ausführen, dafür fehlt der 2. Weltkrieg.
Und ich verstehe in dem Fall Thoor, der auch sagt, das es keine Nazis mehr gibt oder nicht, aber darüber kann man nun stundenlang diskutieren.

Natürlich brauchen wir Ausländer für gewisse Arbeiten, das ändert trotzdem nichts an meiner Meinung, das bekanntermaßen Joschka Fischer einfach Bockmist gebaut hat.


----------



## Noxiel (11. November 2007)

Ich wußte bisher nicht das wir in einer Diktatur leben und unser Schicksal in den Händen eines einzelnen Menschen, und dazu noch eines Ex-Grünen, liegt. 
Und da wir ja keine Stammtischparolen unterstützen wollen, wäre es sehr nett wenn du explizit ansprichst was Joschka Fischer falsch gemacht hat. Das würde es mir auch einfacher machen, Gegenargumente zu bringen und nicht Blindschüße abgeben zu müssen. 

Zurück zu Haarspalterei: 
Sicher, die Nazis des Dritten Reiches sind zum größten Teil bereits ausgestorben, dürften mit Altersdemenz Windeln in irgendeinem Heim befüllen oder zuhause die Statue des Führers hochglanzpolieren. Aber Gedanken sterben nicht und vor allem nicht solche die sich populistisch an den unteren Rand der Gesellschaft wenden und mit grenzdebilen Parolen die Probleme des Landes beschreiben.

Übrigens zum Ausleben nationalsozialistischen Gedankenguts braucht es keinen Weltkrieg. Dafür reicht in erster Linie Alkohol, willensschache Mitläufer und ein Farbiger, auf den man seine sozial- und arbeitsrelevanten Probleme abwälzen kann. Und gerade Nazis (Nationalsozialisten) gibt es auch heute noch, da kann es keine Diskussin drüber geben. Mit dem "Neo" möchte man nur darauf hinweisen, dass wir es hier mit einer neuen Generation zu tun haben und nicht mit den alten Männern, aus dem 2.Weltkrieg. Das Gedankengut ist gleich geblieben.


----------



## Huntara (11. November 2007)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Ich wußte bisher nicht das wir in einer Diktatur leben und unser Schicksal in den Händen eines einzelnen Menschen, und dazu noch eines Ex-Grünen, liegt.
> Und da wir ja keine Stammtischparolen unterstützen wollen, wäre es sehr nett wenn du explizit ansprichst was Joschka Fischer falsch gemacht hat. Das würde es mir auch einfacher machen, Gegenargumente zu bringen und nicht Blindschüße abgeben zu müssen.
> 
> Zurück zu Haarspalterei:
> ...



Genauso mein ich es auch, besser hätte man es nicht ausdrücken können, danke! 

Mit Joschka Fischer schau ich mal ob ich einen Artikel im Internet finde. Ich poste den dann, bin nur gerade im game und leider kaum Zeit. Ich poste später 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## Huntara (11. November 2007)

Hier steht genaueres bzgl. Joschka Fischer:

Visa Prüfung


----------



## Besieger (11. November 2007)

Ich muss zugeben wenn cih die Sachen hier les kommt in mir ne unglaubliche wut hoch aber schweigen zu können ist ein anzeichen für kraft. Ich ahb davor scho genug gepostet muss sagen aber nur weil mich solche sachen aufregen un bei mir en bissle die sicherungen durchgebrannt sin.Ich bin aber jetzt erstaunt hab eigentlich gedacht das ding hier wurde geclosed aber nunja. Kaum ein Thread zum Thema rechts vs. links und schon holn einige hier die äxte raus (Ich ahb meine wieder eingesteckt) . 
Hier gibts Leute die behaupten jeder der ne Deutsche Flagge im Zimmer hängen hat = Nazi? Der hat aus der Geschichte (Vor 3. Reich und ja es gibt eine Geschichte vor Hitler) nichts gelernt. Ja es gibt in Deutschland noch 'Nazis' (BITTE dieses Wort steht nicht für Nationalsozialisten) Beispiel: Hitler aus Köln

ABER das sind extreme genauso gibts hier noch einige Leute die Behaupten Stalin und Lenin hätten das richtige getan.



> sach mal aber jetzt hackts aber wirklich oder?
> nur weil wir im nachkriegsdeutschland sind heisst das es gibt keine nazis mehr?
> von welchem planeten kommst du eigentlich?
> du bemerkst zwar das es deiner meinung nach viele "andere" gibt in deutschland die arbeitsplätze "besetzen" aber das in deutschland ne konservativ rechte einstellung (und ja, genau wie deine) zur normalität gehört und somit stillschweigende legitimation gegenüber rechten parteien, gewaltakten von neonazis und der benutzung von symboliken und phrasen aus dem nationalsozialismus stattfindet siehst du natürlich nicht.
> ...



Um hier noch was zu meim lieblingsposter Vreen zu sagen:  Ich bin stolz auf meine Familie meine Vorfahrn und mein land. Ich hab en paar Kumpels die Russen sin. Und nein ich tolerier nicht mit NPD oder irgendwelchen Gewaltakten wobei die au von der andren Seite kommn . Siehe zB die 'Hetzjagd'  in der sächischen Stadt da. Und zum letzten Satz sag ich nur: Frechheit. Klar war diese Aussage ungeschickt aber trotzdem. 

Schönen Sonntag noch alln MfG Besieger

Edit: Stimm Huntara da voll zu. Was Herr Fischer sich da geleistet hat war einfach nur ,ja, scheisse.


----------



## Vreen (11. November 2007)

Huntara schrieb:


> uuuuhhhh *angsthab*.....
> 
> Les Dir mal unter Wikipedia in Ruhe durch, was Nazis sind, ich denke,ich meine die Nazis vom 2. Weltkrieg und Du "Altnazi?
> 
> Und schraub mal Deine Agressivität was runter. Bevor Du mir weiterhin das Wort im Mund verdrehst, solltest Du Dich erstmal genau informieren, statt hier Leute anzugreifen. Ich habe, das was Du behauptest nie so geschrieben wie Du es Dir zurecht puzzelst, also bleib bei den Fakten, bevor ich mir von Dir Falschaussagen anzetteln lassen darf! Danke!




ha ha ha ha,

ICH soll mich mal in ruhe informieren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .

mal im ernst, es ist echt nicht meine art leute so offen bloß stellen zu wollen aber den quatsch den du hier von dir gibst lässt einem echt keine andere wahl.
ok, bleiben wir bei den fakten, du sagst

_aber lass ihn doch in dem Glauben, das es heute noch Nazis gibt....da frag ich mich wo der Nationalsozialismus ist...._.... unsure.gif ?

aber du meinst damit nicht das es heute keine nazis mehr gibt wie du hier

_ich hab auch nie behauptet, das es Nationalsozialismus nicht mehr gibt_#

behauptest?

also was sagst du denn jetzt bitte eigentlich aus?


meiner ansicht nach ist das mal wieder nen typisches beispiele für ne gesunde rechtskonservative einstellung ohne wirkliches hintergrundwissen die gesellschaftlich leider viel zu wenig in frage gestellt wird.
nur weil mit dem ende des 2 weltkrieges der nationalsozialismus als regierungsform nicht mehr stattgefunden hat heisst es noch lange nicht das es keine nationalsozialisten mehr gibt,
das gegenteil ist der fall, es gibt immer mehr von denen.

wie kann man bitte wenn man auch nur ab und zu mal in die zeitung guckt und dann liesst wie zb vor 8 monaten ein pretzien im rahmen eines sommerfestes feierlich und öffentlich ein anne frank tagebuch verbrannt wurde und kaum einer fand das irgendwie krass, sich trotzdem denken es gibt keine nazis mehr, weil du das hier
_
aber lass ihn doch in dem Glauben, das es heute noch Nazis gibt....da frag ich mich wo der Nationalsozialismus ist...._

öffentlich rausposaunst?
immer mehr menschen aus allen schichten fangen die diskussionen auf die der iran angezettelt hat und diskutieren öffentlich ob der holocaust überhaupt stattgefunden hat oder nicht,
auch in deutschland, aber dich lässt das kalt weil, das sind ja alles keine echten nazis da wir keinen krieg mehr haben.

wie idiotisch ist es bitte jetzt zu behaupten du redest von den nazis des 2 weltkriegs, nicht von neo oder alt nazis?
diese gesammte diskussion startete mit dem plakat der svp die sich jetzt dem vorwurf des rassismusses stellen muss, das ist ne zeitgeistliche diskussion, da kann man nicht einfach in einem satz sagen "es gibt keine nazis mehr da der nationalsozialismus abgeschafft wurde" und einen satz später sagen "ich meinte aber nur die die im krieg gelebt haben".
so diskutiert man nicht, das ist kinderkacke.

und wenn du schon von wikipedia redest wo man ja alles erfahren kann, die sagt nämlich:

_Bis in die 1970er-Jahre hinein war die in Parteien wie der SRP oder der NPD organisierte rechtsextreme Szene in der Bundesrepublik Deutschland im Wesentlichen von so genannten Altnazis bestimmt, die schon während des Dritten Reichs Anhänger des Nationalsozialismus gewesen waren. Seit Ende der 1970er-Jahre wird das Bild dieser Szene jedoch überwiegend von *Nachgeborenen bestimmt, die keine eigenen Erfahrungen mehr mit der NS-Diktatur und dem Krieg gemacht, sondern sich die Ansichten der Altnazis meist kritiklos angeeignet haben*._

und

_Die Neonazis (in ihren Grundüberzeugungen sind sie den Altnazis gleichzusetzen) zeichnen sich im Allgemeinen durch ihre extreme Ablehnung von Minderheiten aus. Juden, vermeintliche Ausländer - insbesondere Asylbewerber und türkischstämmige Einwanderer - dienen neben politisch Andersdenkenden, wie z. B. Kommunisten, Anarchisten und Sozialdemokraten, als bevorzugtes Feindbild. Die Neonazis beabsichtigen dabei die Schaffung einer ethnisch homogenen Nation, in der weder die deutschen Juden, noch von Ausländern abstammende oder eingebürgerte Deutsche Platz hätten. Zu ihrer ausgeprägten Fremdenfeindlichkeit kommen extreme sozialdarwinistische Einstellungen, die sich in ihrem Hass auf gesellschaftliche Randgruppen wie Behinderte, Homosexuelle und sozial Schwache – z. B. Obdachlose – ausdrücken. Ein großer Teil der Neonazis leugnet oder relativiert die Verbrechen des Nationalsozialismus - speziell den Holocaust._

dein wikipedia sagt als das der einzige unterschied zwischen den nazis des krieges und den neo nazis die zeit ist in der sie leben, da sämtliche werte und ideale kritiklos übernommen wurden,
also worüber zum teufel diskutierst du eigentlich und was willst du hier legitimieren?


----------



## Vreen (11. November 2007)

Besieger schrieb:


> Ich muss zugeben wenn cih die Sachen hier les kommt in mir ne unglaubliche wut hoch aber schweigen zu können ist ein anzeichen für kraft.




das ist doch bestimmt auch aus nem onkelztext oder?


----------



## Noxiel (11. November 2007)

Besieger schrieb:


> Hier gibts Leute die behaupten jeder der ne Deutsche Flagge im Zimmer hängen hat = Nazi? Der hat aus der Geschichte (Vor 3. Reich und ja es gibt eine Geschichte vor Hitler) nichts gelernt. Ja es gibt in Deutschland noch 'Nazis' (BITTE dieses Wort steht nicht für Nationalsozialisten) Beispiel: Hitler aus Köln



Es gibt auch Leute die behaupten, dass Adolf Hitler ein Menschenfreund war und der Holocaust nie stattgefunden hat. Du siehst, viele Menschen, viele Meinungen.

Wenn Nazi nicht die Abkürzung für einen *Na*tionalso*zi*alisten ist, dann muß ich wirklich gravierende Inhalte der Geschichtsschreibung fehlinterpretiert haben. Der Wiki-Link hilft da auch nicht weiter. 



Besieger schrieb:


> ABER das sind extreme genauso gibts hier noch einige Leute die Behaupten Stalin und Lenin hätten das richtige getan.



Entnehme ich deiner Aussage also, dass Extremismus nicht immer etwas schlechtes ist?



Besieger schrieb:


> Um hier noch was zu meim lieblingsposter Vreen zu sagen:  Ich bin stolz auf meine Familie meine Vorfahrn und mein land. Ich hab en paar Kumpels die Russen sin. Und nein ich tolerier nicht mit NPD oder irgendwelchen Gewaltakten wobei die au von der andren Seite kommn . Siehe zB die 'Hetzjagd'  in der sächischen Stadt da. Und zum letzten Satz sag ich nur: Frechheit. Klar war diese Aussage ungeschickt aber trotzdem.



Du kannst von mir aus auch stolz auf den Rauhaardackel seiner Tante sein, das will dir auch keiner schlecht reden. Wenn es aber darum geht Contra "Rechtsextremismus" zu sein, sollte man klar Farbe bekennen. In diesem Fall gibt es nur entweder oder, Selektion nach dem Motto: "Die Autobahnen waren aber toll" funktioniert hier nicht.


----------



## Huntara (11. November 2007)

Vreen schrieb:


> das ist doch bestimmt auch aus nem onkelztext oder?



Hey Vreen,

sorry, aber ich hab mir Deinen "mega langen post" nicht durchgelesen, weil schon der Anfang Stuss war und Du meiner Meinung nach her nur auf Konfrontation aus bist.

"In der Kürze liegt die Würze"....

Nur als Kurzinfo: Du verstehst mich völlig falsch. Lese Dir den letzten Thread von Noxiel durch, er hat es sehr verständlich geschrieben, wenn Du damit nicht klar kommst, dann *winke winke*....

Und ob das aus einem Onkelsong ist oder nicht, spielt hier überhaupt keine Rolle, also was willst Du bitte erreichen?


----------



## Vreen (11. November 2007)

Huntara schrieb:


> Hey Vreen,
> 
> sorry, aber ich hab mir Deinen "mega langen post" nicht durchgelesen, weil schon der Anfang Stuss war und Du meiner Meinung nach her nur auf Konfrontation aus bist.



naja, wenn du ihn nicht liesst brauchst du dich auch nicht dafür zu rechtfertigen wenn du ihn nicht verstehst


----------



## Huntara (11. November 2007)

Vreen schrieb:


> naja, wenn du ihn nicht liesst brauchst du dich auch nicht dafür zu rechtfertigen wenn du ihn nicht verstehst



Wenn ich ihn nicht lese, so hat es damit etwas zu tun, das ich meine Zeit in andere Dinge investiere. Sorry, das mir Deine Anwesenheit nicht wichtig ist, bzw. das was Du schreibst. Zukünftige posts von Dir ignoriere ich, also mach Dir keine Mühe mehr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. Nur so als Tipp! Nicht weil ich keine Argumente habe, sondern weil Du offensichtlich jemand bist, der sich die Dinge so hinbiegt wie er es will und mit solchen Leuten diskutiere ich grundsätzlich nicht, also "tschööööööööööö" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.

Aber zurück zum eigentlichen Thema:

Das Plakat ist meiner Meinung nach wie vor rassistisch, denn es gibt natürlich auch Ausländer in Deutschland, die wir brauchen und auch ein REcht haben hier zu leben. Wie es in der Schweiz oder in anderen Ländern aussieht, kann ich nicht beurteilen.


----------



## Haxxler (11. November 2007)

Ich sag mal natürlich ist es auf ne Art rassistisch allerdings sind es Schaafe die ein schwarzes Schaaf vertreiben wollen ob man das schwarze Schaaf jetzt mit Ausländern assoziiert liegt beim Betrachter. Man kann unter einem schwarzen Schaaf natürlich auch alle Kriminellen verstehen egal welche Hautfarbe sie haben. Ich denke rein rechtlich gesehen kann man gegen das Plakat nix machen weils einfach nur paar Schaafe zeigt die nen anderes wegschubsen.


----------



## Besieger (11. November 2007)

> Entnehme ich deiner Aussage also, dass Extremismus nicht immer etwas schlechtes ist?



kurz und knapp : nein.



> Wenn Nazi nicht die Abkürzung für einen Nationalsozialisten ist, dann muß ich wirklich gravierende Inhalte der Geschichtsschreibung fehlinterpretiert haben. Der Wiki-Link hilft da auch nicht weiter.



der wiki link hilft wirklich nich weiter. en bissle recherchiern dann weiste warum  Nazi nich gleich Nationalsozialist ist. 



> Du kannst von mir aus auch stolz auf den Rauhaardackel seiner Tante sein, das will dir auch keiner schlecht reden. Wenn es aber darum geht Contra "Rechtsextremismus" zu sein, sollte man klar Farbe bekennen. In diesem Fall gibt es nur entweder oder, Selektion nach dem Motto: "Die Autobahnen waren aber toll" funktioniert hier nicht.



die autobahnen waren Planungen der Weimarer Republik. Aber trotzdem hört sich das was du jetzt sagst ein bisschen nach :' Entweder für uns oder gegen uns' an wo mer wieder beim extremismus wärn. Dennoch lehn ich Rechtsextremismus ab und zwar in jedem Punkt. Hitler soll da bleiben wo er jetzt is.


----------



## Noxiel (11. November 2007)

Kleiner Nachschlag: 
Ich habe mich ein wenig zu der Visa-Affäre belesen und die daraus resultierenden Konsequenzen sind wohl eher marginal. Den dt. Arbeitsmarkt haben sie wohl nur geringfügig belastet, da aufgrund der Schläuserstrukturen anzunehmen ist, dass lediglich bildungsschwache Menschen über die Grenze kamen bzw. mit dem Visa, die Einreiseerlaubnis erhielten. 

Deutsche Arbeitsplätze a la Drechsler, CNC-Dreher, Wirtschaftsinformatiker, Industrie/Bürokaufmann wurden davon sicherlich verschont, ich glaube eher die Landwirtschaft wird sich in erster Linie darüber gefreut haben, billige Arbeitskräfte bekommen zu haben, die Kartoffeln und Gurken ernten. (Ein Job den wieviele Deutsche gerne machen würden?)
Herrn Fischer nur deswegen als schlechten Politiker darzustellen ist wohl etwas überzogen, wobei ich ihn zu seinen Anfängen in der rot-grünen Fraktion nicht wirklich überzeugend fand.


----------



## Vreen (11. November 2007)

Huntara schrieb:


> Wenn ich ihn nicht lese, so hat es damit etwas zu tun, das ich meine Zeit in andere Dinge investiere. Sorry, das mir Deine Anwesenheit nicht wichtig ist, bzw. das was Du schreibst. Zukünftige posts von Dir ignoriere ich, also mach Dir keine Mühe mehr
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

nicht schlecht, die vogel strauss technik.

kleiner tipp: denken>plappern 



Huntara schrieb:


> Aber zurück zum eigentlichen Thema:
> 
> Das Plakat ist meiner Meinung nach wie vor rassistisch, denn es gibt natürlich auch Ausländer in Deutschland, die wir brauchen und auch ein REcht haben hier zu leben. Wie es in der Schweiz oder in anderen Ländern aussieht, kann ich nicht beurteilen.



tja, solange man einen menschen brauch darf er also da sein,
sollte er zum beispiel krank werden und nicht mehr arbeiten können würden wir ihn also zurück schicken da man ihn ja nicht mehr gebrauchen kann.
ganz prima, wie zu kolonialzeiten


----------



## Noxiel (11. November 2007)

Besieger schrieb:


> kurz und knapp : nein.
> der wiki link hilft wirklich nich weiter. en bissle recherchiern dann weiste warum  Nazi nich gleich Nationalsozialist ist.
> die autobahnen waren Planungen der Weimarer Republik. Aber trotzdem hört sich das was du jetzt sagst ein bisschen nach :' Entweder für uns oder gegen uns' an wo mer wieder beim extremismus wärn. Dennoch lehn ich Rechtsextremismus ab und zwar in jedem Punkt. Hitler soll da bleiben wo er jetzt is.



Ich bin gerade so faul (und ganz nebenbei davon überzeugt zu wissen was ein Nazi ist), deshalb fände ich es nett wenn du diesen Teil in einigen Worten erklären könntest. Und bitte keine Copy&Paste Verfahren, schließlich geht es hier darum, mir meine Unwissenheit mit eigenen Worten auszutreiben. 

Ich habe Thesen gebracht warum ein Nazi ein Nationalsozialist ist, bisher kam von dir als Gegenthse nur "Nö, stimmt nicht"

Stimmt, die ersten Pläne zur Autobahn kamen nicht von Adolf Hitler, ihn also als geistigen Vater dieser Idee zu bezeichnen ist falsch (auch wenn es die Nationalsozialisten gerne so hinstellen). Er war es aber letztlich, der den Bau energisch vorangetrieben hat. Die Gründe kennen wir. 
Warum ich diesen Punkt angeführt habe war der, dass viele Gesinnungsfreunde gerne melden, dass Adolf H. die Massenarbeitslosigkeit gerade dadurch gemindert und Deutschlands Infrastruktur aus völkischem Wohldenken heraus bauen ließ. Somit heißt es dann, ja die beim Adolf war ja nicht alles schlecht. (Ursache und Reaktion)


----------



## Huntara (11. November 2007)

@Haxxler:

Ich denke mal auch, das es auf die kriminellen bezogen ist, denn auf einem Link habe ich gesehen, das sie die Anzahl der kriminellen anspricht. Glaub nicht, das sie die schwarzen damit meinen.

@Noxiel:

Ich weiß, das die "Visa-Affäre" noch groß in den Zeitungen diskutiert wurde. Es ist auch nur ein Punkt von vielen, die ich angesprochen habe. Und wenn ich Dich richtig verstehe, sind viele Deutsche anspruchsvoller und würden, so wie Ausländer, nicht die "Drecksarbeit" machen.

Allgemein hier etwas zur Deffinition "Nazi":

Link


----------



## Noxiel (11. November 2007)

Huntara schrieb:


> @Noxiel:
> 
> Ich weiß, das die "Visa-Affäre" noch groß in den Zeitungen diskutiert wurde. Es ist auch nur ein Punkt von vielen, die ich angesprochen habe. Und wenn ich Dich richtig verstehe, sind viele Deutsche anspruchsvoller und würden, so wie Ausländer, nicht die "Drecksarbeit" machen.
> 
> ...



2002 und 2005 waren Wahljahre, sprich es ist klar, dass die Opposition daran interessiert war, den Stoff in den Medien präsent zu halten. 
Der Hinweis auf die Tätigkeit war natürlich so gewollt. Landwirte beklagen sich mit schöner Regelmäßigkeit, dass Deutsche weniger schnell arbeiten als ihre ausländischen Kollegen und dann auch noch kleinere Erträge abliefern bzw. dass der Deutsche häufig ohne Abmeldung nicht mehr erscheint und der Bauer dann auf seiner Ernte sitzen bleibt. 

Der Deutsche jammert eben auf hohem Niveau.


----------



## Huntara (11. November 2007)

Noxiel schrieb:


> 2002 und 2005 waren Wahljahre, sprich es ist klar, dass die Opposition daran interessiert war, den Stoff in den Medien präsent zu halten.
> Der Hinweis auf die Tätigkeit war natürlich so gewollt. Landwirte beklagen sich mit schöner Regelmäßigkeit, dass Deutsche weniger schnell arbeiten als ihre ausländischen Kollegen und dann auch noch kleinere Erträge abliefern bzw. dass der Deutsche häufig ohne Abmeldung nicht mehr erscheint und der Bauer dann auf seiner Ernte sitzen bleibt.
> 
> Der Deutsche jammert eben auf hohem Niveau.



Ich glaube nicht, das Joschka Fischer auf sich aufmerksam machen wollte. Solltest Du wirklich der MEinung sein, dann erkläre mir doch mal bitte, warum Joschka Fischer über einen Rücktritt nachdachte und was er damit bezwecken wollte? 
Schließlich sah alles für ihn sehr negativ aus und um damit, ich zitiere:den Stoff in den Medien präsent zu halten Zitat Ende...ist es aber sehr negativer Stoff.


----------



## Besieger (11. November 2007)

@ Noxiel 

ich arbeite gerade nebenher an nem Bericht. Mit 'Nazi' is es vergleichbar wie mit nem 'Handy' keiner weiss was das wort bedeutet aber jeder weiss was gemeint ist. Ich glaub der wiki Link sagt da was ähnliches. Tatsächlich galt der Begriff schon seit den 20gern als Abkürzung von 'Nationalzionist' wurde später von amerikansichen Soldaten missbraucht und so entstand das heutige 'Nazi'. Darüber jetzt zu diskutiern hab ich kein Bock. Aber nur dass du ne ungefähre richtung kennst.
Zum letzten 'Autobahn' Punkt geb ich dir Recht. I bezeichne solche Sachen gerne als 'Kneipen' Argumente. So zurechtgeschnitten das selsbt der dümmste es versteht. Und ja i bedauer es au das meistens solche Parolen seis von links oder rechts beim volk leider besser ankommen als geschichtliche Tatsachen. Trotzdem warn ich dich das selsbt unter der Nationalsozialistischen Diktatur 'gute' Sachen gab. Weil selbst wo die Schatten groß sin muss es en kleines Licht geben. zB Werner von Braun und die Erfindung des Raketen Antreibs. Klar wir wissen wer die raketen gebaut hat aber trotzdem. Wichtige medizinische Erungenschaften gehn tatsächlich auf 'Forschungsergebnissen' der Wissenschaftler des 3 Reichs zurück vom ersten fliegenden Düsenflugzeug der Welt wollen mer ma net reden. Ich denk man sollte nicht gleich alles verteufeln aber trotzdem auch nicht damit sympathisiern.


----------



## Huntara (11. November 2007)

Besieger schrieb:


> @ Noxiel
> 
> Tatsächlich galt der Begriff schon seit den 20gern als Abkürzung von 'Nationalzionist' wurde später von amerikansichen Soldaten missbraucht und so entstand das heutige 'Nazi'.



Bitte lese dir folgendes durch:



> „Nazi“ war in Deutschland ursprünglich (Anfang des 20. Jahrhunderts) eine vermutlich von der Koseform des Vornamens Ignaz abgeleitete umgangssprachliche Bezeichnung für Deutsch-Österreicher und Deutsch-Böhmen. Ab etwa 1930 wurde der Ausdruck in Analogie zu Sozi (Sozialist oder SPD-Anhänger) schärfer distanzierend für die Anhänger Hitlers gebraucht.
> 
> In realsozialistischen Systemen, beispielsweise der DDR, wurden die Worte „Nazi“ und „Nazismus“ gegenüber den eigentlichen Bezeichnungen „Nationalsozialist“ und „Nationalsozialismus“ bevorzugt, um die Verwendung des Begriffs „Sozialismus“ im Zusammenhang mit dem ideologischen Feind zu vermeiden. Dieser Usus findet sich teilweise auch noch bei heutigen Linken.



Bitte zeig mir einen Auszug, wo steht, das dieser Ausdruck von amerikaner missbraucht wurde. Zeig es mir einfach, damit ich Dir glaube....


----------



## Besieger (11. November 2007)

@ Huntara kann ich dir nich weil ich es in nem Buch oder Lexikon ( so en Mischmasch) gelesn hab. Mit missbraucht wollt i damit nur sagen dass der Begriff gleichzusetzen isch mit 'Huns' oder 'Kraut'


----------



## Noxiel (11. November 2007)

Huntara schrieb:


> Ich glaube nicht, das Joschka Fischer auf sich aufmerksam machen wollte. Solltest Du wirklich der MEinung sein, dann erkläre mir doch mal bitte, warum Joschka Fischer über einen Rücktritt nachdachte und was er damit bezwecken wollte?
> Schließlich sah alles für ihn sehr negativ aus und um damit, ich zitiere:den Stoff in den Medien präsent zu halten Zitat Ende...ist es aber sehr negativer Stoff.




Du missverstehst mich. Nicht Joschka Fischer war es daran gelegen, dieses Thema in den Medien zu finden sondern der Opposition. Darüberhinaus hat der Außenminister einen Rücktritt ausgeschlossen, das es zwar Versäumnisse gab, die er auch auf sich nahm aber keinen Grund zur Abgabe des Amtes sah. 





Besieger schrieb:


> @ Noxiel
> 
> ich arbeite gerade nebenher an nem Bericht. Mit 'Nazi' is es vergleichbar wie mit nem 'Handy' keiner weiss was das wort bedeutet aber jeder weiss was gemeint ist. Ich glaub der wiki Link sagt da was ähnliches. Tatsächlich galt der Begriff schon seit den 20gern als Abkürzung von 'Nationalzionist' wurde später von amerikansichen Soldaten missbraucht und so entstand das heutige 'Nazi'. Darüber jetzt zu diskutiern hab ich kein Bock. Aber nur dass du ne ungefähre richtung kennst.
> [...] Weil selbst wo die Schatten groß sin muss es en kleines Licht geben. zB Werner von Braun und die Erfindung des Raketen Antreibs. Klar wir wissen wer die raketen gebaut hat aber trotzdem. Wichtige medizinische Erungenschaften gehn tatsächlich auf 'Forschungsergebnissen' der Wissenschaftler des 3 Reichs zurück vom ersten fliegenden Düsenflugzeug der Welt wollen mer ma net reden. Ich denk man sollte nicht gleich alles verteufeln aber trotzdem auch nicht damit sympathisiern.



Nationalzionist und Nationalsozialist passen aber so garnicht zueinander. Schreibfehler?
Deine "kein Bock" Stimmung ist ja ganz nett, hilft aber nicht zu klären, worin sich unsere Ansichten bei einem Nazi unterscheiden. Nazi = Nationalsozialist. 

Wernher von Braun hatte auch schon vor Machtübernahme der Nazis an dem Raketenbau experimentiert. Nazi-Deutschland war an Brauns Forschungen nur insoweit interessiert, eine effektive Waffe gegen die Engländer oder allgemein gesprochen die Allierten zu haben. Man kann von Braun insoweit einen Vorwurf machen, dass er bereitwillig unter dem Nazi-Regime weitergebaut hat. (Relativiert sich jedoch, wenn man an den raschen Wechsel zu den Amerikanern denkt) 
Und diese medizinischen Errungenschaften, da sprichst du nicht zufällig von den menschenverachtenden Experimenten an Kriegsgefangenen? 
Hast du schonmal etwas vom Eid des Hippokrates gehört und im Bezug dazu von Josef Mengele? Gilt für dich, der Zweck heiligt die Mittel?

Man sollte vielleicht nicht alles verteufeln, aber Dinge aus dem Zusammenhang sehen, darf man genauso wenig.


----------



## Besieger (11. November 2007)

ja diese Erungenschaften enstanden an experimenten von KZ Häftlingen. Deswegen die Doppelmoral. 
'Der Zweck heiligt die Mittel'...stundenlang könnte man drüber diskutiern.


----------



## Noxiel (11. November 2007)

Besieger schrieb:


> ja diese Erungenschaften enstanden an experimenten von KZ Häftlingen. Deswegen die Doppelmoral.



Doppelmoral? Verstehe ich das jetzt so, dass nachfolgende Generationen die Ergebnisse dieser Experimente weiter genutzt haben? Und wieder geht es um Ursache und Reaktion.


----------

